# New Baby Hedgehog!!!



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hello!
I just got my baby Dex last weekend. I first wanted to get a hedgehog a couple years ago but it didn't make sense in my living situation at the time. Since then I have moved and I am excited to finally have him after all these years. This is my first hedgehog, so I've been doing tons of research and this forum has helped so much!

I think he is slowly adjusting to his new home, he ate all of his food the last two nights, which is exciting for me because he wasn't eating much the first few days I had him. He is pretty nervous and huffy right now. I'm not sure if he's just still adjusting or if this is just his personality or if it's because he's quilling (my breeder said he had just starting when I picked him up). When I first handled him when I picked him up from the breeder he seemed very outgoing. He was crawling (and pooping) all over my hands and lap and didn't ball up at all but now it seems like the slightest movement of my hand scares him into a huffing ball. If I talk to him in a soothing voice he will usually slowly start to relax and sniff around again. He has two fleece sleep sacks and I have been sleeping with one while he has the other and then switching them in the morning so that he can get used to my smell.

When I hold him he likes to lick my hands. I don't know if I should be worried about him biting me. I usually let him lick for a few seconds before taking my hand away, because I'm afraid he'll like the taste and want to chomp on it. I always wash my hands before I play with him and I make sure to use a non-fruity smelling soap.

I just wanted to post to get some moral support and if any of you have any advice to help with socializing him. I have been taking him out for at least an hour each night and he usually explores for little while and then finds a place to hide his face and just lays there (and sleeps?) for the rest of the time.
I love him so much already and I hope that with time he will come to be comfortable with and love me too!

Sorry this is so long!!


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Awesome! Glad you got your new baby. Sounds like you are doing all the right stuff. I would move your hand away when he starts licking or turn him away to distract him because usually a little nipping will come next. Be sure to post pictures of little Dex! I just got a new baby myself about 10 days ago, she is our 2nd hedgehog. She also will. Huddle up and go to sleep in my hands if I wake her up and take her out. Its SO sweet. My previous hedgie used to do the same thing when she was a baby but grew out of it. I hope my new one keeps cuddling and never grows out of it!

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

I figured that biting would probably be a follow up but that makes me sad because it is soooo cute when he licks me, I wish I could just let him continue.

I only have a few pictures from my phone but here are some


----------



## Melanie (Jan 2, 2012)

Awwww! Dex is so cute! My hedgie is so light colored that she doesn't have a cute mask like that. It is cute when they lick you, and you can always wait and see if he tries to nip. Chances are it wont be a hard bite, he will just be tasting you a little. It doesn't sound like you got yourself a biter or you would know by now. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It's so nice to read posts from responsible pet owners.  Lots of people wouldn't even consider their living situation before getting a hedgehog and it's great that you waited for the right time to bring one home.

As far as the potential biting goes... there is a chance that a bite from Dex won't hurt, but there is also a chance that it will hurt a lot and draw blood. I've been bit twice by my hedgie (one time when my hands smelled like food and one time when she was terrified of getting a bath) and the first time wasn't bad, but the second time... ouch. I learned my lesson quickly. Not only does a hard bite hurt a lot, but our natural reaction to pain is to pull away. I was able to override that particular instinct and not drop my Milly on the floor after that bite, but be wary of that and don't put yourself in a situation where you're asking to get bit :lol: 

It's normal for hogs to be more outgoing at the breeder's and then become way more defensive once they get to their new home, so don't worry about that. I'm sure he is still adjusting to you and your home, and even if he isn't a naturally grump hedgehog, the quilling is a huge stress factor for them and can definitely induce grouchiness. 

Socializing involves a lot of time and patience. Hang out with him in low-stress environments (no TV, no people coming through talking and making noise, low lighting, etc) and be consistent. Try to take him out around the same time every day/night so he knows when to expect you. Take it slow and he should warm up to you eventually. Be prepared, though! Some of our hogs are natural grumps, and while they do get used to us, they are almost always cranky (which basically describes my hedgie, haha).


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations - he's adorable.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awwww, he's so cute!!! I love his fuzzy belly! He looks so curious!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhh! He has such a sweet little face. I really like his mask too!


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

HEdgehogs extestreemly rare bite. u shouldent be worried


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehog lover01 said:


> HEdgehogs rarly bite u shouldent be worried


Alot of hedgehogs do bite, so licking shouldn't be allowed as it can lead to biting. Hand feeding can also lead to biting.


----------



## JustOnePost (Dec 27, 2011)

Hedgehog lover01 said:


> HEdgehogs extestreemly rare bite. u shouldent be worried


This is a myth that was started among other mis information.

Hedgehogs do bite some out of curiosity and exploration, others in defense.

As Nikki mentioned avoiding scented lotions and soaps and always washing before handling as well as avoiding hand-feeding.

IF your hedgehog becomes a bit of a biter avoid blowing or water as many sites out there might recommend learn ways to avoid exposed skin when handling and in time with trust and luck the habit will subside.


----------



## AL111 (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the advice on biting everyone! For now I am trying to just keep my hands away when he starts licking. I think I need to get a new handsoap because he doesn't lick any other part of exposed skin (feet, legs, forearms). 

I feel very lucky because Dexter is such a clean little guy. The breeder warned me that he may poop on me or in his sleep sack but so far we haven't had any accidents. I'm actually really surprised he hasn't had an accident on me yet since he was pooping all over me when I first picked him up at the breeder. He mostly just goes in and around his wheel. So I moved his litter box closer to his wheel and put some of his droppings in it and I was so surprised to see him use his litter box correctly!! Hopefully it wasn't a fluke and he actually understands what the box is for! Even if he doesn't, having all the mess localized around the wheel makes clean up so much easier!


----------

